# The big bad youtube-vimeo SHRED VID THREAD!



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Liking this tune too - ASAP Rocky. Album-Mixtape this's on is pretty dope too > ASAP Rocky Mixtapes | ASAP Rocky


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

if you watch this one 20x in a row it still wont be enough.. IMO, the best part i have ever seen..
Jake is such a RIPPER!!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm digging this Leon kid's style


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Brighton
TransWorld Powder Spot Check: Brighton Resort, Utah


Mt. Baker


BC


Tahoe




pretty much just the last 4 videos i've watched


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 9, 2011)

That Blauvelt video makes me want to quit my job


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Stringer Bell said:


> That Blauvelt video makes me want to quit my job


I know!!! right?..

the only vid here you NEED to watch 

although I have watched all of these so far (thanks for sharing).. super dead at work right now waiting for my layoff


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

10char


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Xavier De La Rue.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Seriously pants shitting stuff that one :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

the first minute is terrifying..Insane Xavier. Have you seen Deeper?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Deeper was my intro to Xavier madness :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Same here. Further looks epic.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Recent edit from Timberline on Mt Hood
33882538


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

*Good Look*

: JP Walker Online VideoPart


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Polar Opposites Wrap Up Video


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Woodman should be named rider of the year for this part in Comune's new movie. Someone please imbed this. Merry Christmas all..much love.

woodman's part, (great music BTW)
COMUNE PSOTRATSOC1983 // LONE WOLF Curtis Woodman on Vimeo

full movie here, 

COMUNE PSOTRATSOC1983 // FULL LENGTH on Vimeo


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Someone please imbed this.[/url]


Just copy the numbers you see at the end of the Vimeo URL, click the 'V' button at top of window and hit paste to drop numbers between brackets where cursor is set by default.





Good to go!

:thumbsup:


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Xavier De La Rue.


lol did i just hear him say that back country and straight lining it down ice comes natural to him and hes afraid of snow parks o.0

that's bad ass


----------



## tburns42 (Nov 24, 2011)

L N P - No Correct Way - YouTube 

classic.


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

WTF @ xavier. Crazy man


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Jake Blauvelt and Nico Muller are my favorites to watch right now. So much style in their freeriding.:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

oneshot said:


> if you watch this one 20x in a row it still wont be enough.. IMO, the best part i have ever seen..
> Jake is such a RIPPER!!


Bump to the next page,


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lil’ Bastards FULL MOVIE*

Some throwback business to get ya weekend stoke on to:



Featuring: Chris Brown, Dave Cashen, Devun Walsh, Dionne Delesalle, JF Pelchat, Joel Mahaffey, Kale Stephens, Max Jenke, Mikey LeBlanc, Nate Cole, Rob Dow


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

^^^That film is rad. We need more bobsled runs in films. Maybe saucer sled it down a pow run.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> Brighton
> 
> Mt. Baker


Got to absorb this one proper just now. So dope. Vibes+

:thumbsup:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

oneshot said:


> if you watch this one 20x in a row it still wont be enough.. IMO, the best part i have ever seen..
> Jake is such a RIPPER!!


I have to agree, this is one of the best parts I've ever seen. The riding and editing just come together perfectly. Blauvelt has so much style and those are some sick lines.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

*Gypsy Mob 3.9*

Lifted from: Gypsy Mob 3.9 Now Live!

We're always so hyped for when Winnipeg's infamous mob drops it's thing each season. With some previously unseen footage E-man, Jody Wachniak, Kevin Griffin and Andrew Geeves, mixed in with some nostalgic footy from another era, you don't want to miss this edit.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

The Xavier de Le Rue and Jake Blauvelt vids are a couple of my favs as well. Jake's video makes me so jealous of both the conditions he rides and his insane ability. "This Is My Winter" just plain scares the crap out of me.

For a little jib vid I love the creativity in Scott Stevens' part from Defenders of Awesome:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

herzogone that part is sick. thx for posting


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

grafta said:


> herzogone that part is sick. thx for posting


Thanks grafta, I'm stoked there is so much good stuff on this thread I haven't seen. The Jossi Wells GOIYF is probably my favorite of that series, the struggle of the whole trick dialog cracks me up. :laugh:

On a related note, here's a ski video that does it for me. Sorry if it's too off-topic; I don't even ski, but I really like the skill, creativity, and cinematography of this and I think it might still count as a shred vid:

Disclaimer: skiing only


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

herzogone said:


> Disclaimer: skiing only


Such a dope clip. So creative... Reminds me, must go buy All I Can so I can see the whole thing!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The entire movie is pretty good. Some great pillow scenes and other scenes with them skiing unique terrain. The urban segment shown here was just fantastic. Urban riding is generally pretty boring to me, this clip made it fun. Nothing ground breaking trick wise, but everything just looked fun. I love the long uninterrupted shot in segment too.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> The urban segment shown here was just fantastic. Urban riding is generally pretty boring to me, this clip made it fun. Nothing ground breaking trick wise, but everything just looked fun. I love the long uninterrupted shot in segment too.


My thoughts exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Intended to get some things done this evening, then my buddy sends me this link:



Damn


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

More from NS


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

And the latest


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Carrying on the Partysnake theme of last nights postup


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

nice spliffy


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

herzogone said:


> On a related note, here's a ski video that does it for me. Sorry if it's too off-topic; I don't even ski, but I really like the skill, creativity, and cinematography of this and I think it might still count as a shred vid:
> 
> Disclaimer: skiing only


Wow, thanks for posting. That was mind blowingly incredible!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

*Powder and Rails - Tom Burt*

Sorry guys, the Vice TV player won't embed (as far as I know) but here's the first two installments of the Tom Burt Powder and Rails.

Tom Burt - Part 1 | Powder and Rails | VICE

Tom Burt | Powder and Rails - Part 2| VICE

So many more in the Powder and Rails series. Dammit, really want to embed them here. Oh well, we'll have to click through I guess


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Love powder and rails. I learned so much about where the sport we love evolved from and the people who made it happen.

And just to make me feel like a horrible rider...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

*Jamie Lynn - Powder and Rails*

Part 1. Jamie Lynn | Powder and Rails | VICE

Part 2. Jamie Lynn | Powder and Rails | VICE

Part 3. Jamie Lynn | Powder and Rails | VICE

Part 4. Jamie Lynn | Powder and Rails | VICE


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

For people who don't understand the video I posted, Jossi Wells is a pro skier...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

*Bryan Iguchi - Powder and Rails*

Bryan Iguchi - Powder and Rails Pt1

Bryan Iguchi - Powder and Rails Pt2

Bryan Iguchi - Powder and Rails Pt3

Bryan Iguchi - Powder and Rails Pt4


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

*Stale - Swiss powow!*

Not like we need any extra stoke when it comes to pow, but nonetheless...


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

hahah just got done watching that on FB.


----------



## attackbananaman (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh man that Jake Blauvet video :drool: :drool: so good. Nice contribution everybody.:thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

BMP - "good times rollin" FULL MOVIE


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Grafta, get the fuck out of here! I have important shit to do tonight. ^_-


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> Grafta, get the fuck out of here! I have important shit to do tonight. ^_-


:laugh: Tell me about it. But... Just think of all the time you are saving having a convenient thread to check rather than searching for vids!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

*Rip Curl Gum Movie - Full Edit*






Haven't check this yet but always good to see full edits up in here :thumbsup:

Thx to Snowboardcanada.com


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

You'll have to hit the link for this one but anyway... worth it!

Redbull Supernatural With Travis Rice & Gigi Ruf | UNION BINDING CO. 2011/ 2012


----------



## spaceaholic (Mar 27, 2012)

*potatoes*

shredit 3 (stockton archard) - YouTube


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

...................................


----------

